# Metro Redux.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone on here played or is playing Metro Redux on Xbox 1 or PS4? I am thinking of buying a copy as it seems to be well received by the gaming press.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nobody played it


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I played the first metro, enjoyed it a lot actually. I didn't see anything I'm the game store i went to a few days ago so didnt even think it was out.

If it isn't too expensive or if I see a pre-owned one ill grab it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up fella, I can not see many people replying to this thread so assuming not many have played it. :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I bought a copy of Redux from Asda at the weekend but haven't had much time to play it yet. It's not the best looking game I've seen on the PS4 despite it claiming to be remastered for next gen consoles but that's not to say it looks bad. Having just finished 'The Last Of Us' and 'Tomb Raider' I guess my expectations are quite high when I see a game remastered. I've only just started playing Metro 2033 but the gameplay seems good so far and for the money it's a worthwhile buy.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I have both redux's on Xbox One. Have always loved the story of them, never got to play last light on the 360 so jumped at the chance when I saw it was available again. In a swamp of Battlefield and COD is a refreshing change.


----------

